# How many times have you pinch-flatted?



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Just once. I think my lightweight helps in that regard.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

Just once or twice in all my years (something like 12) of mountain biking.  Never on the road.  Of course I run 110-120 psi in my road tires... lol


----------



## mlctvt (May 4, 2009)

I haven't in over 10-years. I used to in my early years of riding before I paid attention to inflation pressures. Check tire pressure before every ride and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

I had several last year, then I switched to a higher pressure and have been fine since.  Probably 6+ times total in the last few years.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2009)

Once for me and it happened on a rainy day.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

This year I have had two so far.  One in the shop - those always suck.  Had one on the trail a few weeks ago after giving my spare 29er tire to fellow rider with a tubeless malfunction.  Ended up pumping it up about 10 times to get me back to the car.

Last year, I think I had one.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 4, 2009)

1 so far  last week - was cooking through a rocky section thinking that i need to add some air at the break before the big climb, but it was too late...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

what is pinch flatted???  Do you have to call AAA?


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> what is pinch flatted???  Do you have to call AAA?



If you run low pressure in your tube, sometimes when you hit something hard the tube gets pinched  between the bead and the rim and punctures two holes.  Sometimes called a snake bite, because the two holes look like a snake bit your tube.

If one is a prepared, responsible rider, you pull out a replacement tube, change out and inflate with your portable air pump or compressed C02 cartridge inflator.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> If you run low pressure in your tube, sometimes when you hit something hard the tube gets pinched  between the bead and the rim and punctures two holes.  Sometimes called a snake bite, because the two holes look like a snake bit your tube.
> 
> If one is a prepared, responsible rider, you pull out a replacement tube, change out and inflate with your portable air pump or compressed C02 cartridge inflator.



thanks for taking the time to explain..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> 1 so far  last week - was cooking through a rocky section thinking that i need to add some air at the break before the big climb, but it was too late...


You add / subtract air pressure at different sections of the trail???


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You add / subtract air pressure at different sections of the trail???



I've released some air, but never added it.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've released some air, but never added it.



I release air all the time, but not necessarily from my bike, or necessarily while riding for that matter.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I release air all the time, but not necessarily from my bike, or necessarily while riding for that matter.


I can relate to that.


----------



## JD (May 4, 2009)

Twice this year on the same trail, in almost the exact spot.  One was today and was sketchy.  On "Bounty" down near middlebury, there is a gap jump off a log, over a hole.  You can roll it slowly and ride down a ladder bridge off the back of the log, or pump in over a set of rollers and air out about 10-12 feet, down about 2-3 and land on a nice transition and into a nice right hand sweeper that is slightly rooty.  Today, just after I commited to the air, I pumped thru the compressions and on the last one my front tire was completely flat, riding on the rim.  I had time to say "oh shit, I'm flat", but had to hit the air anyway.  Totally sketchy hitting that thing with a totally flat front tire into a sweeping turn...managed to reel it in after the landing and come to a stop...My friend reminded me that this was the exact same place I changed my flat last week, but last week I knuckled the landing and pinch flatted the back tire...I would say most of my flat are rear tire pinches.  I like the feel of slightly lower pressure for trail riding, being on a hard tail, but sometimes I get too aggressive thru the gnar...it's a fine line between supple and grippy and pinch flatting....changing flats sucks during black fly season, which apparently started today.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 5, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You add / subtract air pressure at different sections of the trail???



no but for different rides  /trail conditions - i had been running a little lower pressure (32ish) for a smoother /wetter ride (jordan) last week and forgot check it to add a little back in for a rockier ride (salisbury), i realized it on a fast rocky downhill but it was too late...


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anyone else ever pull the bike out to find a flat? That's happened to me twice so far with a true on trail flat happening only once.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 26, 2009)

according to o3jeff i had my first pinch flat on our ride at waldo.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 26, 2009)

I had it happen probably around 5 times on the road while I was still riding a hybrid.

Of course, it was made worse by my ignorance of pinch flats and assuming it was due to my weight and rough roads exceeding the hoop stress capability of the tube, and in response trying to address the issue through lowering tire pressure. Haven't had one since I learned what pinch flats really were.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Does anyone else ever pull the bike out to find a flat? That's happened to me twice so far with a true on trail flat happening only once.



That's happened on occasion, but usually after the bike's been sitting for a bit (slow leaks).  I've had tires spontaneously go flat once I got back to the car twice now, once was right after I put it up in the rack.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

I voted 11-20...


----------



## Trev (Jun 26, 2009)

None so far... maybe 14 16 total rides this year.. 

So that means my next ride I get two..  swell.


----------

